# Komplexität der Programmierumgebung



## Tukan (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,  
Bin Neuling hier und habe natürlich gleich mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen SPS-Entwickler hier:  
In meinem Projekt wird eine Reihe von Steuerungen verbaut: Unser Hardware-Team hat uns die Wahl gelassen zwischen Siemens S7, Wago, Panasonic und Mitsubishi. Die Hardware ist nicht das eigentliche Problem (sind nur kleine Stückzahlen) was zeitaufwändig und damit teuer wird ist die komplexere Programmierung, die ich übernehmen soll.   

Deshalb meine Frage: Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps bezüglich der Einarbeitungszeit, bzw. der Handhabbarkeit/des Komforts der Programmierungebungen dieser Hersteller? Wie gut sind Support und Hilfe?   

Meine Erfahrung beschränkt sich bisher auf ein wenig Step 7 währed des Studiums, und ich bin kein Fan geworden. Die Demos von Panasonic (FPWin Pro) und Mitsubishi (GX IEC Developer) hab ich angetestet, aber es macht doch einen Unterschied ob man neben der eigentlichen Arbeit ein wenig damit spielt oder ein Projekt hochzieht... vor allem aktuell noch ohne Hardware. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## vierlagig (15 Februar 2010)

Tukan schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung beschränkt sich bisher auf ein wenig Step 7 währed des Studiums, und ich bin kein Fan geworden.



man ist ja auch nicht auf Arbeit um irgend jemands Fan oder Freund zu werden, sondern mit den zur Verfügung stehenden mitteln eine Aufgabe zu bewältigen.

Für mich wäre die Wahl klar. Andere können dir sicher genaueres zu den anderen Produkten sagen (wobei ich vom Gefühl her sage: niemals wieder M_u_ts_i_bishi!)


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Februar 2010)

naja ... auch wenn du kein Step7-Fan geworden bist ... es lohnt sich vielleicht doch intensiver darüber nachzudenken ... und zwar 1.) weil du (wie schreibst) kein Voll-Profi bist und 2.) weil dieses System aufgrund seiner großen Verbreitung den Vorteil einer schneller Hilfestellung (und zwar ganz gleich wo) bietet. 

Gruß
LL


----------



## PLC-Gundel (15 Februar 2010)

*3 Systeme, Vor- und Nachteile...*



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> naja ... auch wenn du kein Step7-Fan geworden bist ... es lohnt sich vielleicht doch intensiver darüber nachzudenken ... und zwar 1.) weil du (wie schreibst) kein Voll-Profi bist und 2.) weil dieses System aufgrund seiner großen Verbreitung den Vorteil einer schneller Hilfestellung (und zwar ganz gleich wo) bietet.



Hi Tukan,

kann mich Larry Laffer eigentlich nur anschließen.

Bin in einer Firma tätig, die 3 verschiedene Steuerungstypen anbietet. 
Bin zwar auch noch kein absoluter Vollprofi, aber vielleicht hilft es Dir, 
wenn ich Dir kurz die von mir beobachteten Eigenschaften der Steuerungstypen aufliste.

*1. Mitsubishi:* Bei uns im Einsatz mit GX-IEC Developer, Programmierung in KOP, eingesetzter Steuerungstyp: FX-3U
Das war das System, mit dem ich Programmieren lernte. Echt easy zum Erlernen vom Programmieren, angenehme Programmierumgebung, die wichtigsten Bausteine hat man bald im Kopf. Für einfache Projekte ohne viel drum herum zu empfehlen. Aber wenn es um Antriebstechnik oder die Anbindung unterschiedlichster Hardware-Module geht, wird's schnell kompliziert. Auch einige Systemfunktionen der hauseigenen GOT Panels lassen zu wünschen übrig (z.B. Rezepturverwaltung -> sau-kompliziert...)
Mitsubishi würde ich zusammenfassend sagen, ist ein gutes und sehr günstiges System, welches ich aber nur einsetzen würde, wenn ich vorhab, es jahrelang einzusetzen, weil Einarbeitungszeit in die unterschiedlichsten Funktionen oft kompliziert und langwierig sind, und der Telefonsupport auch nicht immer weiterhelfen kann :sad: 
Zum Glück haben wir als Systempartner noch einen persönlichen Support Mitarbeiter, der hat uns schon öfters die Haut gerettet 

*2. Beckhoff:* Steht bei Dir nicht zur Debatte, deshalb nur ein kurzer Umriß, für die, die es interessiert.
Wir programmieren in ST, und setzen hauptsächlich CX 1010 und CX 1020 ein. Überwältigend ist, wie leistungsstark und schnell diese Steuerungen sind, und wohl auch die Antriebstechnik sei sehr gut, behauptet mein Kollege, hab selber noch keine Erfahrungen damit. Die erste Konfiguration einer CPU ist kompliziert, aber Hardware liest sich schön bequem automatisch ein. Die Programmierung in ST gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, aber ich denke das ist Geschmackssache. Die Target Visu ist noch sehr verbesserungswürdig, und man kommt nicht immer auf die Steuerung, wenn man sein Projekt übertragen möchte. Dann hilft oft nur, Abwarten und Tee trinken... :roll:
Insgesamt eine sehr gute leistungsstarke Alternative im mittleren Preissegment.

*3. Siemens:* das ist einfach das ausgereifteste, wenn auch das teuerste, System, sehr gut geeignet zum Einsteigen, auch sehr gut Visu-tauglich, und wie Larry Laffer schon sagte, am meisten Hilfestellung.
Sehr komplexe Projekte laufen bei uns auch meistens mit Siemens.
Wenn Deine Firma bereit ist, das Geld dafür auszugeben, würd ich mich dafür entscheiden.

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt,

Gundula


----------



## Tukan (15 Februar 2010)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, hilft schon weiter!



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> naja ... auch wenn du kein Step7-Fan geworden bist ... es lohnt sich vielleicht doch intensiver darüber nachzudenken ... und zwar 1.) weil du (wie schreibst) kein Voll-Profi bist und 2.) weil dieses System aufgrund seiner großen Verbreitung den Vorteil einer schneller Hilfestellung (und zwar ganz gleich wo) bietet.



Genau aus diesem Grund is Siemens noch im Rennen, und ich kann auch mit Step 7 leben. Ist aber die teuerste Alternative und wird wohl deswegen raus fallen... wir müssen doch alle sparen :roll: 

Vom Demo-Testen tendiere ich ja momentan fast zu Panasonic (das  witzigerweise fast genaso wie Mitsubishi aussieht...), zu denen gibts aber recht wenig Meinungen (oder Hilfen). Jemand schon damit gearbeitet?



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich vom Gefühl her sage: niemals wieder M_u_ts_i_bishi!


Was war denn bei denen so vernichtend?


----------



## zotos (15 Februar 2010)

Ohne die Aufgabe genauer zu kennen würde ich dennoch die WAGO alternative genauer in Augenschein nehmen. Von der Programmierung her (CoDeSys) ähnelt die der von PLC-Gundel angesprochenen Beckhoff Variante. Beckhoff sollte man in die Kandidaten Liste auf jedenfall aufnehmen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2010)

Tukan schrieb:


> In meinem Projekt wird eine Reihe von Steuerungen verbaut: Unser Hardware-Team hat uns die Wahl gelassen zwischen Siemens S7, Wago, Panasonic und Mitsubishi.


 
Hallo,

was hat das Hardware-Team dazu bewogen, diese Vielfalt zuzulassen?



Tukan schrieb:


> Die Hardware ist nicht das eigentliche Problem (sind nur kleine Stückzahlen) was zeitaufwändig und damit teuer wird ist die komplexere Programmierung, die ich übernehmen soll.



Eben, bei großen Stückzahlen kann man durch die Wahl der passenden
System schon sparen. Aber bei kleinen Stückzahlen frist das Turnen 
zwischen den Systemen die Ersparnis wieder auf.



Tukan schrieb:


> ... is Siemens noch im Rennen, und ich kann auch mit Step 7 leben. Ist aber die teuerste Alternative und wird wohl deswegen raus fallen... wir müssen doch alle sparen :roll:



Wie sparen? Siehe oben. Ich würde zwei Systeme nehmen, Siemens und
Beckhoff oder Wago, wenn ihr Euch nicht auf eines einigen können.


----------



## Werner29 (17 Februar 2010)

Tukan schrieb:


> Vom Demo-Testen tendiere ich ja momentan fast zu Panasonic (das  witzigerweise fast genaso wie Mitsubishi aussieht...), zu denen gibts aber recht wenig Meinungen (oder Hilfen).


Den Grund, warum Panasonic und Mitsubishi sich ähneln, kann ich dir nennen, beide haben irgendwann mal bei Softing gekauft, und nachdem Softing sein Produkt eingestellt hat, die Quellen selbst übernommen und weiterentwickelt.
Und warum die nicht so verbreitet sind (in Deutschland): dazu solltest du einfach noch den Vergleich mit CoDeSys/Wago/Beckhoff machen. (ein nicht ganz uneigennützer Tipp).


----------



## PLC-Gundel (17 Februar 2010)

*Nachtrag*

Hi Tukan,

wie weit bist Du in Deiner Entscheidungsfindung?

Mir fiel noch folgendes ein:

Falls Siemens noch im Rennen ist bedenke, daß es Dir fertige Funktionen
wie Rezepturverwaltung, Alarmanzeige, ev. Historie usw. liefert.
Diese Funktionen mußten wir für Beckhoff in großem Zeitaufwand selber programmieren :sad:
Allerdings wirst Du bei Beckhoff, Wago etc. nicht von den immensen 
Software Kosten erschlagen, die Siemens fordert :icon_confused:

Interessant wäre mal zu wissen, um was für ein Projekt es sich bei Dir 
handelt, um weitere Aussagen zu treffen. :?:

Von Panasonic würd ich Dir als Newbie abraten. Such Dir lieber ein weiter 
verbreitetes System, ich denk mit Siemens oder Beckhoff/Wago fährste am besten.

Stolpersteine können Dich manchmal Tage kosten, bei diesen 2 Systemen kannst 
du auf einen großen Erfahrungsschatz (u.a. hier im Forum :s12 zurückgreifen, 
was dir einige unangenehme Erfahrungen ersparen kann...


----------



## Tukan (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Entschieden wird nächste Woche Mittwoch, bis dahin sollte ich alle Programme wenigstens mal angetestet haben.

Die Umgebung von CoDeSys ist natürlich schon toll... Hat alles was das verwöhnte Eclipse-Programmierherz begehrt. Wundert mich, dass so grundlegende Kompenenten wie Sourcecode-Verwaltung oder Simulation bei anderen fehlen...

@ Gerhard Bäurle: Es wird natürlich keinen Hardware-Mix geben, alle Komponenten kommen von einem Hersteller, sobald wir uns entschieden haben.

Vielleicht doch ein wenig Info zum Projekt:
's is eine Reihe von rämlich weit verteilten Pumpsystemen, die ihre Sollwerte aus einer zentralen Datenbank holen und ihre Historie dort auch hinterlegen. Die Datenbank existiert schon und wird über ein proprietäres TCP/IP Protokoll abgefragt/befüllt. Die Pumpsysteme werden geregelt aufgrund von Temeperatur, Uhrzeit, natürlich Druck/Strömgeschwindigkeit und den Datenbankparametern. Außedem gibts eine manuelle Steuerung. Die Anlagen existieren schon, Anpassungen nur in gerigem Maße. 

Was ich also brauch is eine einfach anpassbare Art der TCP/IP Anbindung und -paketzusammenstellung für die Datenbankanbindung. Und dann eben eine Programmierumgebung mit der ich meine Software schön strukturieren kann: Jede Pumpanlage ist ein wenig anders, ich hätte aber gern wenigstens einen gemeinsames Template/Framework mit einer Reihe von Modulen/Libraries und nicht X separate Programme wie im aktuellen Zustand. Das ganze sollte dann auch noch ein wenig komfortabler archiviert werden als jetzt (ein paar Ordner Druckerpapier...), z.B. im Sinne von Subversion o.ä. Die Steuerung/Regelung liegt in Papierform vor, muss ich halt einhacken, außerdem hab ich Kontakt zu dem ehemaligen Entwickler.
Und natürlich darfs nix kosten...


----------



## PLC-Gundel (2 März 2010)

*Entscheidung???*

Hi Tukan,

na, für welche Steuerung habt Ihr Euch denn jetzt entschieden? 
*Neugierde* :?::?::?:


----------



## bike (2 März 2010)

Also ich würde verschiedenste Steuerungen mischen. 
(Wir wollen doch alle von neuen Erfahrungen profitieren)

Mich überrascht die Rangehensweise an solch ein Projekt.
Zuerst wird doch eine Hardware gesucht, die zu der Anlage passt und die die Aufgabe lösen kann, dann erst wird nachgedacht wie diese Anlage programmiert wird.

bike


----------

